# NN test hole - Derbyshire - Feb 2011



## nij4829 (Feb 26, 2011)

After a massive fail at another site, CPC and myself ended up finding this little beauty on the way home.....obviously we slammed on the brakes and threw our caving gear on and jumped in.


This is obviously a test hole for minerals and possibly lead. Going by the carvings within the 'hole' it dates back to 1915. All 'cut' by hand, hammer and chisel with some chisel marks closer to the end of it. A nice steady 'cave/hole' but the wellies did breach  .....


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow!! That water looks great, was it as clear as it seems in your pictures?
Great place to visit, I love it!!


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 26, 2011)

nij4829 said:


> After a massive fail at another site, CPC and myself ended up finding this little beauty on the way home



Like you do. 

Excellent find. Liking a lot.


----------



## nij4829 (Feb 26, 2011)

Curious Dragon said:


> Wow!! That water looks great, was it as clear as it seems in your pictures?
> Great place to visit, I love it!!



Clearer! It was like it had just been poured from the volvic factory. As the area is well known for lead mines, I dont think it would be advisable to drink lol. But it was definitely filtered water. 
Cleaned my wellies off a treat 



Seahorse said:


> Like you do.
> 
> Excellent find. Liking a lot.



Oh aye, I never give in, wasnt having a total fail day lol.
Cheers mate


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 26, 2011)

Hee hee... I did deliberately avoid using the word pure to describe the water for that reason 

Lead aside it really is quite stunning. Pic 4 looks like a perfect spot for a photoshoot with an incredibly cute model and Pic 13 is just amazing with the light reflecting on the surface of the water. Awesome!


----------



## nij4829 (Feb 26, 2011)

Curious Dragon said:


> Hee hee... I did deliberately avoid using the word pure to describe the water for that reason
> 
> Lead aside it really is quite stunning. Pic 4 looks like a perfect spot for a photoshoot with an incredibly cute model and Pic 13 is just amazing with the light reflecting on the surface of the water. Awesome!



Why thank you.
I dont know any incredibly cute models, especially any who would wanna go in there, but if I find any ill give it a go


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2011)

looks good that.


----------

